# Ranger school prep/things to know



## dirtmover (Nov 29, 2013)

No I am not going to be the first female to go to ranger school....would much rather go to Sapper school lol.  This is for my little brother, he is in IBOLC right now and when he graduates in April he is slotted for the next class.  I have no clue what to tell as far as things to know other than know the Rangers Creed, know his 8TLPs, op orders, backwards planning, and the 2/3 1/3 method.  Any helpful hints would be much appreciated and if anyone would be willing to work out with him in the benning area it would be helpful.  




*he's a good kid.....for an officer:-" and would appreciate any help in preparing.


----------



## exarmy (Nov 29, 2013)

Land navigation comes up a lot, the stronger the better.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 29, 2013)

exarmy said:


> Land navigation comes up a lot, the stronger the better.


 
Concur, as does basic infantryman tasks (think EIB), as well as the ability to lead, be led, and play well with others.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 9, 2013)

Set the bullshit tolerance meter to "Ludicrous" (yes, a Spaceballs reference, but it fits)


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 9, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Set the bullshit tolerance meter to "Ludicrous" (yes, a Spaceballs reference, but it fits)


 
That and the ability to be lucky as well as good goes a long way.


----------

